# A Tribute to Pete Traynor - Oct 11



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

Just seen this on FB

http://www.facebook.com/pages/Tribute-to-Peter-Traynor/286524878031429


----------



## Jeff B. (Feb 20, 2010)

Pete is well deserving of a tribute. I hope the finale for the show is Pete on the rooftop or at the top of some stairs about to test the quality of the fingerjoints on some amplifiers.


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

The roster for the evening is a who's who of 60's and 70's Toronto rock.


----------

